# Surrey/Hampshire Area- Dog napping



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

There are 2 man going around ina red van (believed to be romanian) stealing dogs, They are thought to be lurking around Frimley green/Mytchett area. Especially Ash Ranges

They have been targetting lone woman walkers, but have stepped it up a gear now and are nicking dogs from Gardens.

PLEASE be careful


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Spotted this on dog lost site 
No i'm afraid not.

However it is worth bringing to your attention that we have had a report of some men praying on lone women dog walkers in our area in a red van. Witness said it was a red van that picked pippa up too. Please warn women in particular not to go out alone. A lady emailed me yesterday and said she was approached in the woods by men in a red van asking questions about the two dogs she was walking. Its vital that we get a make, model of van and reg number if anyone else is approached.

Police are not yet linking the dog thefts in our area together, its important that any new developements are linked to the existing cases


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

mickyb said:


> Spotted this on dog lost site
> No i'm afraid not.
> 
> However it is worth bringing to your attention that we have had a report of some men praying on lone women dog walkers in our area in a red van. Witness said it was a red van that picked pippa up too. Please warn women in particular not to go out alone. A lady emailed me yesterday and said she was approached in the woods by men in a red van asking questions about the two dogs she was walking. Its vital that we get a make, model of van and reg number if anyone else is approached.
> ...


Cheers Micky. I just want to take a massive stick to these *insert word here* heads, I hate them so much,with every fibre of my being, I really do, My husband isn't letting me take Pacha out on my own i have warned as many people as I can walking their dogs around our area.
It was seeing a poster in a pet shop about Pippa that started the ball rolling and has made me tell people about it, I put a plea on my FB page for her, I cried and cried when i saw the poster and I'm so upset for her owners any infomation I hear or see on this I will let everyone know

Corrine
xx


----------

